# Zwei Netzwerke verbinden



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte zwei Netzwerke miteinander verbinden. Das eine Netzwerk hat die IP 192.168.178.* und das andere 192.168.0.*. Das 178er Netz hat eine Leitung per Richtfunk in ein anderes Gebäude. Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen dass man es mit statischen Routen hinbekommt, allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar wie ich das anstelle, denn beide Netzwerke haben einen DHCP Server im Router am laufen und beide haben eine Internetverbindung. Es soll aber nur die jeweils lokale Internetverbindung genutzt werden. Im Prinzip soll auch nur auf eine ganz bestimmte IP Adresse im jeweils anderen Netz zugegriffen werden können. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und gespannt wie es gelöst wird.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

habe ich den Aufbau richtig verstanden?

```
Netzwerk A       <----- (192.168.178.1) Router A <--------------> Router B (192.168.0.1) -----> Netzwerk B 
192.168.178.0/24                                    Richtfunk                                   192.168.0.0/24
```

Relevant ist nur, ob Router A und Router B direkt kommunizieren können. Haben die beiden ein gemeinsames Netz welches sie verbindet?

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Der Aufbau ist soweit korrekt, nur das es ein AccessPoint auf der Seite B ist und der in den Router B geht. Weiß auch nicht ob das so korrekt ist, bin da aktuell noch dran. Aber direkt am AccessPoint ist die Verbindung perfekt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

also in etwa so?

```
Netzwerk A        <-----> Router A <--------------> Router B <------> AP  <-----> Netzwerk B 
192.168.178.0/24                   *   Richtfunk  *                             192.168.0.0/24
```

Welche IPs sind bei den mit * markierten Interfaces eingetragen? (Wie könnten die Router miteinander sprechen?)
Bei einem Linux würdest du mit folgenden Befehlen die Routen eintragen: (<IP Router X> == Die Sterne oben)

```
# auf Router A
ip route add 192.168.0.0/24 via <IP Router B>
# auf Router B
ip route add 192.168.178.0/24 via <IP Router A>
```

Erklärt am Router A:
- Der Router hat einfach gesprochen (bisher) 2 Routen eingetragen:
-- 192.168.178.0/24 auf LAN (direkt)
-- 0.0.0.0/0 über Interface Internet
- Wenn du nun von LAN einen Request an 8.8.8.8 machst:
-- Rechner merkt dass er 8.8.8.8 nicht direkt erreichen kann
-- Rechner schickt Paket an Router (192.168.178.1)
-- Router prüft ob er 8.8.8.8 direkt erreichen kann
-- Kann er nicht, also schickt ers raus ins Internet zum Provider
- Wenn du von LAN einen Request an 192.168.0.123 machst das selbe Spiel
- Trägst du im Router allerdings eine Route für 192.168.0.0/24 ein:
--  Router A schickt die Daten nicht ins Internet raus, sondern an Router B
-- Router B kann die Adresse über LAN direkt erreichen

(Warum bei beiden Routern die Routen eintragen? Damit die Pakete nicht nur in eine Richtung geschickt werden, sondern auch Antworten auf dem selben Weg geschickt werden)

Hoffe das war einigermassen Verständlich 

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi Bratkartoffel, 

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Der AP ist noch vor dem Router B also sieht es so aus:


```
Netzwerk A        <-----> Router A <----Richtfunk----> AP <------> Router B  <-----> Netzwerk B
192.168.178.0/24      192.168.178.230           192.168.178.254   192.168.0.1        192.168.0.0/24
```

Ich habe jetzt auch mal die IPs eingetragen. Wenn ich den AP direkt an Router B anschließe kann ich ihn nicht vom Router aus anpingen. Passe ich die IP vom AP aber an auf 192.168.0.254 geht es schon. Allerdings kann ich dann vom AP nicht mehr ins Netzwerk A pingen. Ich fürchte irgendwo ist ein Denkfehler.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich habe das mal etwas schöner gezeichnet. Wenn es so ist, wie du erklärt hast, dann ist Netzwerktechnisch gesehen dein AP auch ein Router.

Wie sieht es mit den ? in meiner Grafik aus?

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

genau so wie auf der Grafik ist es. Kabel und Funk ist auch korrekt. Allerdings geht der Funk von Netzwerk A über den Router. Aber das ist vermutlich damit gemeint oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

genau. Wie ist der AP mit dem Netz B oder Router B verbunden? Hat er überhaupt eine Verbindung / Adresse im Netz B?

Der AP braucht jedenfalls auf Seite B ebenfalls eine IP aus dem Netzwerk. (Siehe ??? in der Grafik)

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe ihn per Kabel einfach in den Router B gesteckt- Gefunden wird er nur wenn er auch eine IP der Form 192.168.0.* hat. Wie gebe ich ihm in B eine eigene Adresse?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

KAnnst du auf dem AP zwei IP Adressen (getrennt für die beiden "Anschlüsse") definieren?
Was ist das für ein AP?


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Nein ich kann nur wählen Static IP oder Smart IP (DHCP). Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit "Allow remote access" anzuhaken, was aber mit einer Warnung einhergeht, dass die Sicherheit darunter leidet.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

der AP braucht zwei IP Adressen, eine aus jedem Netz. Das ist die Grundvoraussetzung, damit das ganze überhaupt funktionieren kann. Was ist das für ein AP?

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ein TP-Link TL-WA801ND


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Ok,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist der AP für den von dir vorgesehenZweck eher nicht geeigent.

Der AP verbindet sich per LAN mit einem Netz, und gibt dieses dann transparent an alle WLAN-Clients, welche sich mit ihm verbinden, weiter. Das heisst, Clients im WLAN des AP holen sich per DHCP über den AP, über das Kabel, vom Router dahinter die IP.

In deinem Aufbau müsste also der AP eine Adresse aus Netz B bekommen. Router A sollte sich hingegen dann eine IP vom AP per WLAN holen.

Bei Router 1 würde es dann so aussehen:
- Buchse 1: 192.168.178.1/24, DHCP Server für LAN Clients
- WLAN: 192.168.0.x, erhalten vom Router B (proxy über AP)

Router A würde somit von selbst beide Netze kennen, nur Router B müsste eine Static-Route eintragen:

```
ip route add 192.168.178.0/24 via <IP von AP>
```

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich verbinde mich mit dem AP aber per WLAN. Das ist ja quasi mein Empfänger. Ich kann auch senden und empfangen wenn ich den AP direkt mit einem PC verbinde.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich klicke mich gerade duch einen TP-Link Emulator durch (http://static.tp-link.com/resources/simulator/TL-WA801ND/Index.htm wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt, +1 für TP-Link!).

Leider kann ich mir das ganze aber ohne Tests oder direkten Zugang nur schwer vorstellen, wie das aussehen müsste. Vom Prinzip her müsstest du dem AP irgendwie 2 IP Adressen zuweisen. Eine mit der du Netz A erreichen kannst, und eine für Netz B.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Cooler Simulator! Ich habe hier noch einen TL-WR841ND, würde es hiermit eventuell gehen? Oder ihn vielleicht noch zwischen AP und Netzwerk B packen?


----------



## jimb0p (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich werden den Router auf der Netzwerk A Seite morgen mal durch einen AccessPoint tauschen und in Netzwerk B dann beide Netzwerke durch einen Router verbinden, das könnte klappen oder?


----------



## jimb0p (24. Oktober 2016)

Habe entsprechend einen Router dazwischen gepackt mit dd-wrt. Kann von diesem Router aus alle Clients in Netzwerk A anpingen und auch alle Clients in Netzwerk B. Allerdings kann ich nicht von einem Client in A nach B oder umgekehrt pingen. Jemand noch ne Idee?

Router ist wie folgt konfiguriert:
WAN Port hat eigene IP (192.168.178.251)
LAN Port hat eigene IP (192.168.0.2)
NAT ist deaktiviert und Router ist im Router Mode (nicht Gateway!)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

das schaut ja schonmal gut aus 

Kannst du den aktuellen Stand irgendwie aufzeichnen?
Also die Router und jeweils einen Client in jedem Netz. Ich denke dass nur 1-2 Routen eingetragen werden müssen.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (25. Oktober 2016)

Hier eine Übersicht: 






der Router 178.24 is eher ein Switch da nur die Switch Komponente und das WLAN daran genutzt werden.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Dein Router 192.168.0.1 muss eine statische Route zum 192.168.178.0/24 via 192.168.0.2 haben.
Dein Router 192.168.178.1 muss eine statische Route zum 192.168.0.0/24 via 192.168.178.251 haben.

Das müssten alle Routen sein.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Danke für deine Antwort. Genauso sind die Routen hinterlegt. Müssen in den APs noch Gateways hinterlegt werden? Der eine ist im Client Mode der andere im AP Mode. (Wie auf der Zeichnung markiert)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

die APs müssen eigentlich keine Routen kennen.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (25. Oktober 2016)

Habe es gerade mal vor den APs getestet da hat es problemlos funktioniert. Ich werde mal den AP 178.150 und Router 178.24 zu einem machen mit einem wlan Router wo ich die Richtfunk Antenne anschließen kann.


----------



## jimb0p (25. Oktober 2016)

Nun ist zwar ein Gerät weniger aber ich komme immer noch nicht durch. Muss beim AP im Client Mode noch irgendwas berücksichtigt werden?


----------



## jimb0p (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe den letzten AP vom Modus Client auf Bridge AP gestellt. Jetzt kommen meine Pings zum Datenserver und zur Datenbank durch. Allerdings kam ich nicht auf die Samba Freigabe, dafür musste ich das Subnet in der Samba Config erweitern. 

Noch eine Frage zur Performance. Wenn ich direkt am Bridge AP dran bin komme ich auf knapp 9MB/s. Wenn ich aber über den Router also über das neue Subnetz gehe, komme ich auf maximal 1MB/s. Woran kann das liegen und kann man das optimieren?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich vermute dass hier die Richtfunkstrecke nicht mehr liefert.
Zur Performance-Messung kann ich dir iperf3 empfehlen, das liefert ziemlich akkurate Ergebnisse: https://iperf.fr/iperf-download.php

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## jimb0p (26. Oktober 2016)

Danke ich werde das Tool mal checken. Die Richtfunkstrecke liefert aber mehr, da ich am AP direkt ja 10MB/s erreiche.


----------

